# 64 farmall 706 gas



## squirl4x4 (Jan 14, 2013)

Hello im new to this site still i was looking at a john deere 2010 but from what i read about them im glad i ended up with the Farmall 706. heres the problem when i got it the steering was leaking in the front where they attach to the pedastal i changed all 4 of the orings over filled the system by 1.5 gals steering seems to be better but its intermittant it works sometimes at low rpms sometimes at high rpms but at higher speeds its really dont work much at all. ive seen other post on bleeding the system at the mcv but i cant find any pics and my manual has not arrived yet. Sorry for the long post but i was around oliver/fiats growing up and this is all new to me but the price was incridable

Any help would be great thanks


----------



## farmall706 (Mar 3, 2013)

Does your ta still work?


----------



## squirl4x4 (Jan 14, 2013)

That I'm not sure about I'm waiting on my TA handle and I need a pin still for down by the trans. I was told it worked can't confirm yet


----------



## farmall706 (Mar 3, 2013)

Does your oil light work on the temp and fuel gauge? If that light works it shows engine oil and hydraulic pressure both. The power steering pump also works the ta and there is another pump for the hitch. I have seen the front seals leaking really bad and they still have steering. Does the wheel spin easy or hard when its not working?


----------



## squirl4x4 (Jan 14, 2013)

It spins easy when it stops working


----------



## farmall706 (Mar 3, 2013)

When it stops working do you still have power brakes? The brakes are also operated by the same pump. It sounds like the pump is loosing prime from a bad seal or internal leak between the pump and housing.


----------



## squirl4x4 (Jan 14, 2013)

Ya that's were I'm lost I never lose brakes everything I've read about my problem doesn't fit my problem I'm kinda lost on what to try next until I get a TA handle


----------



## farmall706 (Mar 3, 2013)

I think the ta is oiled last. I have been told it's steering, brakes then the ta. It sounds like the problem is in the control valve assembly. There are steering valves in there and an orifice tube that could be stuck or plugged. There are also gaskets behind the plates in that valve body that can blow out causing fluid to bypass internally. When it's not working and the steering wheel turns easy that makes me think there is a restriction in flow. My 706 will do the same thing after it has been setting for a while but it only takes about 30 seconds to begin to work.


----------



## squirl4x4 (Jan 14, 2013)

Sounds like I need a book on the mcv and attempt to tear in to it so far info has been helpful. Hoping I find the problem soon


----------



## farmall706 (Mar 3, 2013)

The I&T service manuals (IH-32) are not too bad and they are pretty easy to get for those models. They have pretty clear exploded views of that unit. Some farm stores in my area carry them in stock like tractor supply and orshlens.


----------



## squirl4x4 (Jan 14, 2013)

Not sure exactly what happened but I got steering now pump wines some but I need to change the filter must have been a air bubble I was 2 gal high now I'm about 1


----------



## farmall706 (Mar 3, 2013)

My system got moisture in it this winter and on a really cold day after setting about a week I think it had ice in a line and nothing would work until I let it set and run for about 20 minutes. I flushed the system and put a new filter in and it hasn't happened again. This has happened to my 706 and my 560.


----------



## squirl4x4 (Jan 14, 2013)

Ok problems back what's the best way to flush water out of the hydraulic system other than fluid and filter changes I'm not that rich


----------



## farmall706 (Mar 3, 2013)

It isn't easy or cheap. I opened all the drain plugs and the filter cover then let it set for a couple says in my heated shop. That got most of the moisture out but not all of it. I don't think there is really an easy way, the system is just too big. I also don't think you can get it all the first time but you can get enough to be able to use the tractor. I also flushed my farmalls with 303 fluid even though they say not to run it. I have had no problems with it. Some buckets of 303 say that they are compatible with hytrans and they are about half the price as hytrans. Is your fluid milky white?


----------



## squirl4x4 (Jan 14, 2013)

It is alittle milky but not bad now I'm just waiting for the weather to warm up alittle before I do my filter change and flush the system


----------



## Joe120 (Jul 17, 2010)

Not sure if this is a problem or not. We have a 706 gas that we use with a front end loader for moving hay around with. I know that on ours if we use non oem hydraulic oil from the dealer the steering will sometimes stick causing the steering valve to lock up. Once we went back to the OEM hydraulic oil problem went away and have not been plagued by that problem any longer. Same thing happens to friends of ours that has one. Not sure if that applies to your situation or not but something to keep in the back of your mind. Good luck with it and I hope you get it sorted out as the 706 is a good tractor and I really enjoy using ours.

Take care,
Joey


----------



## squirl4x4 (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks for the tip I changed the hydrogen. Filter twice with some run time in between and it seems to be working good now. What I need now is to put a copper washer on the steering lines the orings just arnt cutting it


----------

